# Daytona Beach - Thanksgiving Week



## Aussiedog (Oct 13, 2014)

Looking for 1 or 2 bedrooms, ocean front preferred, for Thanksgiving week at Daytona Beach.

Please send PM.

Thanks!


----------



## am1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have ocean walk available.  Which check in date are you looking for?


----------



## Aussiedog (Oct 14, 2014)

We can accommodate whatever check-in date you have reserved from Saturday the 22nd on through Monday.

Ann


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 22, 2014)

did you get your rental?


----------



## am1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have not heard back from their friends that were interested.  Have a 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom and 3 bedroom deluxe there.


----------

